#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای گرافیکی | Graphics Software >  > مشکل: پیغام  sorry geforce experience cannot optimize games on this pc

## yaghob20

سلام

یه روی یه سیستم ویندوز نصب شده و درایور ها کامل نصب شدن ولی بازی های گرافیک بالا رو اجرا نمی کنه یا به صورت slow 
نرم افزار geforce experience  رو که اجرا می کنم پیغام زیر رو می ده

sorry geforce experience cannot optimize games on this pc

----------

*mj_blue*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## mj_blue

> سلام
> 
> یه روی یه سیستم ویندوز نصب شده و درایور ها کامل نصب شدن ولی بازی های گرافیک بالا رو اجرا نمی کنه یا به صورت slow
> نرم افزار geforce experience رو که اجرا می کنم پیغام زیر رو می ده
> 
> sorry geforce experience cannot optimize games on this pc


دوست عزیز من خیلی وقتی طرف بازی نرفتم ولی تا اونجا که میدونم برای اجرای یک بازی
RAM-Graphic-CPU دخیل هستند
اگر بازی اسلو اجرا میشه ممکنه از هر کدام از موارد باشه
کلا اون سیستم قدرت اجرای اون بازی را نداره
----------
ولیییی
اگر وسط بازی از بازی خارج شد
یا مشکل از بازی هست یا گرافیک یا رم ( خیلی کم پیش میاد از CPU باشه)
-------

----------

*yaghob20*

----------


## NPTiak

با سلام،
یه ورژن دیگه از درایور کارت گرافیک رو نصب کنید.کارت گرافیک و مشخصات سیستمتون چیه؟ درایور درست نصب میشه؟

----------

*yaghob20*

----------


## yaghob20

سیستم مشکل خاصی نداشته و بازی ها رو درست انجام می داده
فقط قبل از اجرای بازی نرم افزار geforce experience باید پیغام optimize شدن رو صادر کنه 
صاحب سیستم اومده ویندوز عوض کرده و بعدش دیگه این حالت پیش اومده
سخت افزار پایینی هم نداره که ایراد از اونجا باشه !

----------


## Service Manual

> سیستم مشکل خاصی نداشته و بازی ها رو درست انجام می داده
> فقط قبل از اجرای بازی نرم افزار geforce experience باید پیغام optimize شدن رو صادر کنه 
> صاحب سیستم اومده ویندوز عوض کرده و بعدش دیگه این حالت پیش اومده
> سخت افزار پایینی هم نداره که ایراد از اونجا باشه !


سلام

مشخصات سيستم رو بايد بگيد :

مدل دقيق پردازنده

مدل دقيق کارت گرافيک

نوع رم و مقدارش

مدل مادربرد

و بنويسيد که قصد اجراي چه بازي روي اين سيستم داشتيد ؟

ضمنا سيستم عامل استفاده شده و ورژن درايوري که استفاده کرديد هم لازمه .......

----------


## jehansaz

ram2gb, vga1gb,cpu2.7 مشخصات سیستم کهنرم افزار geforce experience با خطای sorry geforce experience cannot optimize games on this pc نشان می دهد؟

----------

*shahkoh*

----------


## shahkoh

خوب این سیستم بدی نیست ولی بازیهای این روزهای جهان رم و گرافیک بیشتری احتیاج داره !!! :پیغام  sorry geforce experience cannot optimize games on this pc:

----------

